# Shack Herf Food



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I felt that the food at the Shack Herf was soooooo good that it deserved it's own thread!

I must have gained at least 10 pound this weekend because the food was so tasty and in abundance.
Some highlights:

The Breakfast cassaroles every morning. Sam's wife did an amazing job at preparing these. DAFU's cassaroles were excellent.....hashbrowns mixed in that made it very tasty.

The fish fry was absolutely incredible! I am still dreaming about that!

Raisin's bacon! My oh my, that bacon was incredible! And his bacon wraps on Sunday still has me drooling.

Sam's steak. I was sneaking strips of this all weekend. Truly a taste treat!

Jeff's blueberry pancakes. Ahhhhhhh, what else can I say?

The Carolina Boys breakfast. Nothing like waking up to the smell of bacon wafting up to the loft!

Resipsa's coffee. Not only being a life saver every morning, but it was the best tasting coffee I have ever had!

I missed out on Tony & James brats. but I heard they were great. Guys who arrived Thursday were still talking about them all weekend.

If I missed anyone and anything, my apologies. Please feel free to jump in on this thread.

Too all of those who brought and prepared food for us, a huge thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes yes yes! The food really was unbelievable. A lot of people cooked their @sses off and did an amazing job. A big THANK YOU to all the Shack Herf Chefs! :tu:tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Dave's perch and Sam's steaks really were out of this world! Thanks for that, and thanks to everyone who helped with the food. Sarah and I ate like royalty all weekend!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah Bruce.....it does deserve special mention...

It was like every meal was a specitaly of someone's....

Might as well mention the wine also..... after my first sip I uttered "I must drink crappy wine"....

Deer kabobs next year maybe for lunch....we'll see how the season goes for me.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bruce pretty much covered it. 
Awesome food guys.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh yeah..The food line up was just incredible..Dawnie said she gained 10lbs too. As for me, I cant tell.I hide it very well.LoL...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

It might have been just the ambiance of the weekend...but those were the best damn doughnuts I have ever had! You guys got some great, old school food vendors up there.

Dairy Dock! I had a Peach Sundae this year. :dr

Orange Swirls are awesome too. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It sounds like their was some delicious food. I am glad you guys had such a great time. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

bastages :ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Sandy's brownies were pretty awesome, too. I think I single-handedly probably ate about 1/3 of them - no one else seemed to know they were there. :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ToddziLLa said:


> It might have been just the ambiance of the weekend...but *those were the best damn doughnuts *I have ever had! You guys got some great, old school food vendors up there.
> 
> Dairy Dock! I had a Peach Sundae this year. :dr
> 
> Orange Swirls are awesome too. :tu


Agreed!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmmm, doughnuts and coffee... Can still taste those glazed chocolate iced ones. 

All the food was fit for a king. Major thanks to everyone who contributed!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

oh yeah..those were the best doughnuts..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Gotta agree...I wasn't hating the doughnuts. :chk


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

reading this thread makes me wish i could have takin some left overs home on the plane.LoL


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I am so jealous of you all!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> reading this thread makes me wish i could have takin some left overs home on the plane.LoL


Got a full flank of Sams steak waiting for me when I get home. Had it for dinner last night before we left. The bounty that is leftovers. 

Sandy brought Guac dip that reminded me of Cabo ..... mmm. Coach brought a ton of breakfast things for Sunday.. thanks bro!


----------



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Allright, what joker thought they were having a laugh by giving me the wrong directions? I drove 15 freakin hours to find this!!!

​


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

This thread is making my stomach growl. The perch sounds delicious! I hope to join you all some day soon. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

ßąšŦąĞę;1121046 said:


> Allright, what joker thought they were having a laugh by giving me the wrong directions? I drove 15 freakin hours to find this!!!
> 
> ​


well, IS called the SHACK..... (kind of a misnomer tho.)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce covered just about all the bases. Just an incredible edible weekend, from the WI MoB brats to the last breakfast of unbelievable BLTs ala Raisin. 

Dave, the spread that you laid out was unreal........the fish, the steak ala Sam (kudos to Freddy for some outstanding "cheffin'), the lunch spreads...we ate like Kings.

The breakfasts....unreal as usual....

And the ladies did an awesome job keeping everything fresh, they were just great.

To all that brought food, cooked food, or otherwise assisted....Thank You!! You made a special weekend even more special.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bruce hit the nail on the head, thanks to all the food suppliers and chefs who contributed their skills to the needs of my (our) stomachs. My cardiologist thanks you.

AS to Sandy's brownies, my dentist thanks you.


In addition to the brats, the steaks, the perch fillets, the cold cuts, etc, let's not forget Ronnies chicken, good stuff!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I ate so so much food...
Back to Ramen noodles & water here at home.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Are there any photos of the food? 

Or, am I the only one who needs photos? :dr


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sean9689 said:


> I ate so so much food...
> Back to Ramen noodles & water here at home.


Made with Bling water I hope!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I ate so so much food...
> Back to Ramen noodles & water here at home.


Amazing food all weekend long :tu

Hell, with the salad on Friday (Fish meal), they made Ramen noodles taste amazing.

I'd love to see the recipes listed here for all great food.

Sweet Kraut, Flank Steak marinade, cassaroles, etc....I need to remember the shack through my stomach...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Raisin's bacon! My oh my, that bacon was incredible! And his bacon wraps on Sunday still has me drooling.


"If you like, we can do some cigars for bacon trade"


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Everything was great! Thanks to all the BOTL's that put a lot of time into providing and preparing our wonderful meals. Thanks so much Dave for opening your home. The entire experience was truly first rate!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I heart bacon


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

That was some of the best eating I have had in a long time. The fish and fries were GREAT! I couldn't eat enough. Sam, I missed the steak, next year. The breakfast casserole was amazing! Great chicken! The donuts were some of the best I have had. The bacon was amazing, what do you want for it? I am glad everyone liked the brats, will do it again next year! I had a great time, can not wait until next year!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

some of you know i cook for a livin being a chef, but Sam and Freddie outdid any culinary artist with their effort. The flank steak was beautifully marinated(teriyaki/soy/garlic/onion) and Freddy had the "touch" in making them a perfect med-rare. The b/fast casserole(pseudo strata was terrific too) along with the SC boys cooking up the eggs/sausage/bacon that I brought up.

props to all whom helped out and/or donated to the great meals.:tu:tu
sorry i missed out on the brats and perch. but will be in CHI-town over THX weekend and a lil roadie to Kenosha and the BRAT STOP to get my fix.

r


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

How did I miss this thread! 

First off, those donuts were the perfect compliment to the delicious coffee that was brewed. 

The brats were the best I have ever had outside of Germany.

The chicken was tasty, although had "cannibal undertones" with Redbaron cooking it!!

I missed out on the perch, but from the pictures, I wish I would have not gone back to the hotel to nap.

Sam-your steak was fantastic! I was tempted to put a few pieces in my pocket for later.

In closing, I must say that when Mike makes bacon I feel like a kid in a candy shop!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

hova45 said:


> bastages :ss


:r Guess we are just a little green with envy. :ss 
Looks like a LARGE time!


----------

